
Possibly timely items from my reliability list - ggregoire
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/08/01/reliability/
======
greenyoda
Related: HN discussion of her earlier article on reliability:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20522868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20522868)

Also related:

Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527)

Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Unix Time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19922062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19922062)

